# HELP! FORGOT MY DATAONE PASSWORD!!!



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Mar 7, 2006)

the title says the thing
i forgot my dataone password
but its stored in the network connection manager in winxp
i know its encrypted, but is there any software that can retrieve it for me?


----------



## vinaypatel (Mar 7, 2006)

have that secreate key

goto registration 

anb make registration


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Mar 7, 2006)

what?
what secret key?
what registration?
plz be more clear


----------



## vinaypatel (Mar 7, 2006)

hello

u have taken dataone connection BROADBAND

m i right ?


if yes then u have register ur connection at that time u got one unique id no.

m i right ?


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Mar 7, 2006)

dunno about that......


----------



## desertwind (Mar 7, 2006)

I dont understand a piece of what vinaypatel has said, Pls make it clear.

Well, the best way is to contact the nearest telephone exchange. They will reset the password for you.


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Mar 7, 2006)

i used elcomsoft's proactive password recovery, the registered version gave me the whole password....
nifty, eh?


----------



## nawaz123 (Mar 7, 2006)

dheeraj_kumar said:
			
		

> i used elcomsoft's proactive password recovery, the registered version gave me the whole password....
> nifty, eh?



U have not understood his question properly. He is using BSNL dataone internet. He lost his password or forgotton. He needs it. U are thinking as if he lost his winrar or any other software utility.


Now to solve password problem. He has visit to BSNL office and u need to request themm..

THey will reset ur password..


----------



## kato (Mar 7, 2006)

nawaz123 said:
			
		

> dheeraj_kumar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the he u are refering to is him itself he only started the topic


----------



## MysticHalo (Mar 7, 2006)

kato said:
			
		

> nawaz123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL !!!!   
Good read for a great laugh !


----------

